
Show HN: A concept for a front-end component building tool – appreciate feedback - imvetri
https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor#
======
verdverm
I found grapesjs recently. Going to be checking that out.

How would you relate your and their projects?

~~~
imvetri
Hey thanks for sharing. I had a look it is good component builder. It has got
nice features. It looks like it cannot generate code matching a framework.

Ui-editor will generate framework specific code. Right now it works for react
js.

They don't have to build components in terms of repeated framework syntax
code. Instead focus just on events, state, reducer.

Future plan of building components from acceptance criteria is under thoughts.
And ui-editor will solve better along with that.

Feel free to clarify if I missed to explain properly.

-From mobile.

~~~
verdverm
This seems like how to customize exporting:

[https://grapesjs.com/docs/modules/Blocks.html#custom-
render](https://grapesjs.com/docs/modules/Blocks.html#custom-render)

[https://grapesjs.com/docs/modules/Components.html#update-
com...](https://grapesjs.com/docs/modules/Components.html#update-component-
type)

